# A dogs (Addisons disease)



## carnivorediet (Jul 1, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone else has an Addisonian? My little guy was diagnosed 8 months ago and my biggest concern is that he may develop other autoimmune diseases down the road. I have changed his and all the others to a homemade raw diet and I even supplement him with glandulars designed for immune issues. I would love to hear from anyone with knowledge of the disease and know if anything else has developed with their pets. He is on low dose prednisone. I hate the fact he is one it, but I dont want to see another crisis.


----------



## yarlin_sucka (Jul 18, 2008)

well if he's not dead yet then you're doing something right!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

carnivorediet said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has an Addisonian?


I have never had a dog with it but I know there is a yahoo group called Addisonsdogs that discusses the disease. You might want to check them out if you haven't already.


----------



## carnivorediet (Jul 1, 2008)

*glandular feeding*

Rawfeddogs do you have any thoughts on feeding glands? We differ a little on raw feeding, but I value your knowledge and experience. I have read a few articles regarding glandular supplementing like thyroid, pituitary, adrenal and such. I have had a few people tell me hypothyroidism tends to follow addisons and that feeding thyroid gland supplements can "fool" the body into not attacking the thyroid. I have also read that it could cause the opposite and create hyperthyroidism. That makes sense to me if you over supplement for sure. Do you think glands are something dogs would normally eat? Have you heard of anyone feeding raw that uses glands and has had no adverse affect over time?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

carnivorediet said:


> I have read a few articles regarding glandular supplementing like thyroid, pituitary, adrenal and such.


On another list i"m on, I've seen discussions about people who have Addisons who feed glands but since I don't have an Addison's dog, I honestly haven't paid a lot of attention to them just as I pay little attention to some of the threads here. I know there are people who feed those glands. I can't give you a good response as to what the results have been.



> I have had a few people tell me hypothyroidism tends to follow addisons and that feeding thyroid gland supplements can "fool" the body into not attacking the thyroid.


Yes, I have seen that discussed but again, I didn't pay a lot of attention.



> I have also read that it could cause the opposite and create hyperthyroidism. That makes sense to me if you over supplement for sure.


I don't remember seeing that discussed.



> Do you think glands are something dogs would normally eat?


Hehe, I do know the answer to that and the answer is yes.



> Have you heard of anyone feeding raw that uses glands and has had no adverse affect over time?


I'm sorry, I just haven't paid attention. I'm sure if I heard of one having adverse reactions, I would remember and I don't remember any.


----------

